# Milan, ecco i primi due "botti" cinesi. Le ultime sulla cessione.



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

*Milan, ecco i primi due "botti" cinesi. Le ultime sulla cessione.*

Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema. 

Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*. 

*Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.

---- 24 maggio 2016 -----

*News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).

CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi. 
Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*

*GdS (Olivero): sono passate due settimane dalla concessione dell'esclusiva ma non sono stati fatti passi in avanti concreti. Ciò non significa che non si stia continuando a lavorare, l'operazione infatti è complessa ma l'ottimismo non è svanito. La futura posizione di Silvio non è in discussione, vendendo la maggioranza non può che rimanere presidente onorario o magari avere una poltrona nel CDA. 
Intanto Berlusconi pretende di sapere la composizione della cordata per essere sicuro di lasciare in buone mani. Sul mercato bloccato, in realtà Fininvest può fare ciò che vuole, basta che avvisi i cinesi. Quindi Silvio può anche prendere un nuovo mister, ma poi i cinesi potranno subito dopo cambiarlo. 

CorSera (Ravelli): nessun problema sul futuro ruolo di Silvio. Questo tema, quindi, non pare sul tavolo: i cinesi hanno già accettato di lasciargli la carica di presidente onorario per i prossimi due anni, mentre è escluso che possa averne di più operative una volta che la vendita del 70% del club si dovesse concretizzare. Altri sono gli approfondimenti che continuano tra i vertici di Fininvest e i rappresentanti dei cinesi: riguardano le garanzie e le rassicurazioni sull’identità dei partecipanti alla cordata, da effettuare entro la fine del mese. Arrivano altre conferme sulla presenza di Evergrande. Intanto l'esclusiva potrebbe subire un piccolo slittamento di 5 giorni.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

Da un Emery cinese a un Giampaolo berlusconiano... ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Come potrebbe mai un tifoso accettare la seconda possibilità?

Berlusconi VAT-TE-NE.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2016)

Tutte buone notizie ma aspetto ancora un po prima di eiaculare


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

Magari! Preghiamo!


----------



## Andrea1985 (23 Maggio 2016)

Benatia romagnoli sarebbe una signora coppia centrale da cui partire.. E emery in panca sarebbe una garanzia.. Ritroverebbe poi bacca che ha bisogno di essere rivitalizzato e motivato
Sarebbe il giusto inizio


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la cessione clamorosamente dovesse fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finisce la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Mi fido di Campopiano, però questi ancora devono firmare un preliminare e già parlano di obiettivi di mercato?? mi pare difficile onestamente.


----------



## FK87 (23 Maggio 2016)

Immaginate un Berlusconi che si tiene il Milan con Giampaolo è una squadra italiana. Non lo vendo perché Li non mi vuole...questo rischia di fare una brutta fine. Inutile tiri tanto la corda, i cinesi gli dicono ascolta non lo vendi? Ok ci vediamo tra un anno però te ne do 300 di milioni. Ha 80 ha la voglia e la forza di rilanciarlo? No.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Campopiano, però questi ancora devono firmare un preliminare e già parlando di obiettivi di mercato?? mi pare difficile onestamente.



A me non tanto, mi sembra possibile che si stiano già muovendo. Il tempo è stretto per fare mercato, bisogna muoversi in anticipo. Così come Campopiano scrive che Giampaolo è in attesa, anche Emery potrebbe esserlo in attesa di news.

Il problema è sempre uno solo, la follia del vecchio che mi fa una paura bestiale.. se no sarei davvero in fibrillazione e ultra ottimista anch'io!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Campopiano, però questi ancora devono firmare un preliminare e già parlano di obiettivi di mercato?? mi pare difficile onestamente.



Non è strano, hanno le idee chiarissime e peraltro sono "costretti" ad averle perché le altre società già si muovono sul mercato. Logico quindi pensare che abbiano già individuato degli elementi da cui ripartire. Secondo me hanno anche ben delineato il nuovo quadro dirigenziale.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me qua Campopiano, pressato dal dover fare articoli, è andato un po' oltre parlando di Emery e Benatia, solo una sensazione.
Continuo a ritenerlo credibile sulla trattativa ma sul di più legato al mercato ho dei dubbi che la stessa fonte gli abbia parlato già di queste cose.


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> nuovo asset dirigenziale,


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me non tanto, mi sembra possibile che si stiano già muovendo. Il tempo è stretto per fare mercato, bisogna muoversi in anticipo. Così come Campopiano scrive che Giampaolo è in attesa, anche Emery potrebbe esserlo in attesa di news.
> 
> Il problema è sempre uno solo, la follia del vecchio che mi fa una paura bestiale.. se no sarei davvero in fibrillazione e ultra ottimista anch'io!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è strano, hanno le idee chiarissime e peraltro sono "costretti" ad averle perché le altre società già si muovono sul mercato. Logico quindi pensare che abbiano già individuato degli elementi da cui ripartire. Secondo me hanno anche ben delineato il nuovo quadro dirigenziale.



Si ok, forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Intendevo, se ancora non hanno nemmeno la certezza che Berlusconi firmi (almeno così pare) mi risulta difficile che abbiano già bloccato due elementi del genere. E oltretutto se Berlusconi accetta ci sarà da stilare un preliminare per arrivare poi al closing definitivo. Tranne, che è tutto già deciso, e stanno semplicemente tirando avanti il teatrino per far contento Berlusconi in ottica elezioni. 
P.S. Se Berlusca fosse d'accordo in teoria potrebbero fare queste due operazioni anche subito, senza aspettare il closing. In teoria.

Comunque preghiamo, se il nano non cede questa volta si va di forconi.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo me qua Campopiano, pressato dal dover fare articoli, è andato un po' oltre parlando di Emery e Benatia, solo una sensazione.
> Continuo a ritenerlo credibile sulla trattativa ma sul di più legato al mercato ho dei dubbi che la stessa fonte gli abbia parlato già di queste cose.



I cinesi hanno già pronti dei loro dirigenti che agiscono sul piano sportivo. 
La cosa è quindi molto credibile.


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la cessione clamorosamente dovesse fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finisce la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



il botto lo faccio io se salta tutto


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Evergrande + Jack Ma + Robin Li + altri.

No ma Berlusconi si preoccupa che la cordata abbia intenzioni serieeee....che voglia portare in alto il Miiiilaaan... 
Eh sì, perché sennò ci pensa lui a riportarlo in alto con Pavoletti, Balotelli, Ranocchia e Giampaolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2016)

L'alternativa è un incubo.
O si rinasce o si muore, sono due le cose, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2016)

Giusto partire dalle basi, un allenatore serio, giovane e vincente e da un centrale esperto da affiancare a Romagnoli, reduci uno da una serie di infortuni ecc che l'hanno costretto a star fuori nel momento clou della stagione e l'altro che ha pagato il suo prezzo e l'ennesima brutta stagione.Entrambi vorranno rifarsi di questa annata.Tra l'altro se sti cinesi avessero soldi da buttar via prenderei apposta Morata per fare uno sgarbo alla Juve


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi hanno già pronti dei loro dirigenti che agiscono sul piano sportivo.
> La cosa è quindi molto credibile.



non dico che non sia credibile.
ho detto una cosa diversa.
cioè che l'articolo di questo pomeriggio molti di noi l'avrebbero potuto fare raccogliendo le voci di oggi e, ieri, cioè sul suo scoop aggiunge poco o nulla, mentre su Emery e Benatia parla di cose che già si vociferano.
quindi sembra, ma sono mie sensazioni personali, una forzatura per scrivere qualcosa nonostante non abbia novità clamorose, come normale, il giornalista non spara balle non può avere ogni giorno ed ogni ora novità, ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Pellegatti ha parlato su Premium Sport, qualcuno riporta le cose che ha detto??


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'alternativa è un incubo.
> O si rinasce o si muore, sono due le cose, c'è poco da fare.



L'alternativa è questa:

-addio di diversi sponsor
-San Siro deserto
-italmilan
-cessione dei big
-lotta per non arrivare undicesimi in classifica
-contestazioni continue allo stadio
-altre perdite economiche
-posticipo della cessione all'anno dopo a cifre inferiori

Sarebbe una follia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non dico che non sia credibile.
> ho detto una cosa diversa.
> cioè che l'articolo di questo pomeriggio molti di noi l'avrebbero potuto fare raccogliendo le voci di oggi e, ieri, cioè sul suo scoop aggiunge poco o nulla, mentre su Emery e Benatia parla di cose che già si vociferano.
> quindi sembra, ma sono mie sensazioni personali, una forzatura per scrivere qualcosa nonostante non abbia novità clamorose, come normale, il giornalista non spara balle non può avere ogni giorno ed ogni ora novità, ovviamente.



Campopiano non riporta spifferi, riporta le notizie che ritiene vere e che fino ad ora sono state confermate da tutti. In sostanza, quello che proviene da lui proviene dai cinesi, quindi dire "l'avrei potuto fare pure io" non sta né in cielo, né in terra. E' una conferma importantissima. Peraltro anche oggi c'è un ulteriore chiarimento, ossia quello della figura di Gancikoff. Qualcuno prima d'ora aveva capito che fosse lui l'ex studente di Galatioto che fungeva da suo referente personale sulla trattativa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

*Pellegatti: "i cinesi non arrivano già nel week end, problemi logistici e organizzativi. Colloquio quindi rimandato (Campopiano invece sostiene che nel fine settimana arriverà soltanto Galatioto che come da accordi svelerà la lista a Berlusconi, ndr). La trattativa comunque prosegue e viene gestita da Gancikoff, referente per i cinesi. Da quanto mi risulta non trova riscontri il nome di Robin Li. Il presidente continua a visionare documenti e vuole lasciare soltanto in ottime mani."*


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Il 20 giugno mi laureo... spero di avere questo splendido regalo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "i cinesi non arrivano già nel week end, problemi logistici e organizzativi. Colloquio quindi rimandato (Campopiano invece sostiene che nel fine settimana arriverà soltanto Galatioto che come da accordi svelerà la lista a Berlusconi, ndr). La trattativa comunque prosegue e viene gestita da Gancikoff, referente per i cinesi. Da quanto mi risulta non trova riscontri il nome di Robin Li. Il presidente continua a visionare documenti e vuole lasciare soltanto in ottime mani."*


C'è una mobilitazione totale. Io non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che questa trattativa non finirà positivamente.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "i cinesi non arrivano già nel week end, problemi logistici e organizzativi. Colloquio quindi rimandato (Campopiano invece sostiene che nel fine settimana arriverà soltanto Galatioto che come da accordi svelerà la lista a Berlusconi, ndr). La trattativa comunque prosegue e viene gestita da Gancikoff, referente per i cinesi. Da quanto mi risulta non trova riscontri il nome di Robin Li. Il presidente continua a visionare documenti e vuole lasciare soltanto in ottime mani."*



Sto discorso del lasciare in ottime mani è ridicolo.
Di sicuro comunque ne farà un atto eroico: "_ho ceduto il Milan per il bene del Milan medesimo, e ho avuto l'abilità di trovare i migliori acquirenti possibili."_


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano non riporta spifferi, riporta le notizie che ritiene vere e che fino ad ora sono state confermate da tutti. In sostanza, quello che proviene da lui proviene dai cinesi, quindi dire "l'avrei potuto fare pure io" non sta né in cielo, né in terra. E' una conferma importantissima. Peraltro anche oggi c'è un ulteriore chiarimento, ossia quello della figura di Gancikoff. Qualcuno prima d'ora aveva capito che fosse lui l'ex studente di Galatioto che fungeva da suo referente personale sulla trattativa?


Sinceramente questa cosa di Gancikoff come suo ex studente mi suona strana. Ha 42 anni Gancikoff, Galatioto quanti anni ha? anche volendo almeno 30 anni doveva averli quando insegnava.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "i cinesi non arrivano già nel week end, problemi logistici e organizzativi. Colloquio quindi rimandato (Campopiano invece sostiene che nel fine settimana arriverà soltanto Galatioto che come da accordi svelerà la lista a Berlusconi, ndr). La trattativa comunque prosegue e viene gestita da Gancikoff, referente per i cinesi. Da quanto mi risulta non trova riscontri il nome di Robin Li. Il presidente continua a visionare documenti e vuole lasciare soltanto in ottime mani."*



ragazzi Pellegatti...Pellegatti...PELLEGATTI...non sa nulla di nulla di nulla...Campopiano ha detto che nel Week End Galatioto sarà a Milano...quindi evitiamo di ascoltare sti servi schifosi


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano non riporta spifferi, riporta le notizie che ritiene vere e che fino ad ora sono state confermate da tutti. In sostanza, quello che proviene da lui proviene dai cinesi, quindi dire "l'avrei potuto fare pure io" non sta né in cielo, né in terra. E' una conferma importantissima. Peraltro anche oggi c'è un ulteriore chiarimento, ossia quello della figura di Gancikoff. Qualcuno prima d'ora aveva capito che fosse lui l'ex studente di Galatioto che fungeva da suo referente personale sulla trattativa?



per la parte sulla trattativa ho detto "aggiunge poco o nulla" stavolta, infatti parliamo di dettagli. Precisando ut supra che per la parte della trattativa continuo assolutamente a ritenerlo credibile ma, ovviamente, non ci possono essere novità clamorose ogni ora.
sulla parte del mercato mi ha convinto poco, e qui l'appunto sul fatto che quei due nomi non sono nuovi (il che non significa non siano credibili) ma sono sensazioni personali, come già detto.


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è una mobilitazione totale. Io non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, che questa trattativa non finirà positivamente.



si ma stiamo ai fatti...e' intule bagnarsi o disperarsi.
I fatti dicono che la trattativa fila liscia...anche se questo non esclude il fatto che berlusconi non voglia piu vendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto discorso del lasciare in ottime mani è ridicolo.
> Di sicuro comunque ne farà un atto eroico: "_ho ceduto il Milan per il bene del Milan medesimo, e ho avuto l'abilità di trovare i migliori acquirenti possibili."_


Già lo sta facendo; infatti nelle dichiarazioni che ha rilasciato, sui cinesi che "lo vogliono cacciare", dice che è costretto a vendere per garantire al Milan un grande futuro. Ovviamente tutte cavolate, l'unico motivo sono i 750 milioni di euro, oltre alla saturazione del club da un punto di vista politico.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Io non ce la posso fare ad aspettare il 15 giugno, circa 23 giorni di tormento........


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma stiamo ai fatti...e' intule bagnarsi o disperarsi.
> I fatti dicono che la trattativa fila liscia...anche se questo non esclude il fatto che berlusconi non voglia piu vendere.


Che non si faccia più è possibile, perché nella vita di certo c'è soltanto la morte, come dicono i vecchi detti, ma un ripensamento lo vedo altamente improbabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

Va beh ma voglio i diritti !!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per la parte sulla trattativa ho detto "aggiunge poco o nulla" stavolta, infatti parliamo di dettagli. Precisando ut supra che per la parte della trattativa continuo assolutamente a ritenerlo credibile ma, ovviamente, non ci possono essere novità clamorose ogni ora.
> sulla parte del mercato mi ha convinto poco, e qui l'appunto sul fatto che quei due nomi non sono nuovi (il che non significa non siano credibili) ma sono sensazioni personali, come già detto.



Come fai a dire che Emery e Benatia sono sue sensazioni se l'articolo, come tutti gli altri, è stato scritto verificando prima le informazioni tramite le sue fonti che verosimilmente fanno capo alla cordata cinese? Non si è inventato nulla, lui scrive sempre quello che gli riferiscono.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Maggio 2016)

io non so come si faccia a dubitare ancora di Campopiano...ha dimostrato con i FATTI che è uno serio...a volte è stato giorni interi senza scrivere xkè voleva avere solo notizie certe...si è dimostrato un vero giornalista...ovviamente con l'aiuto di una fonte interna....se non si crede manco più a lui allora è inutile postare le notizie...


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che non si faccia più è possibile, perché nella vita di certo c'è soltanto la morte, come dicono i vecchi detti, ma un ripensamento lo vedo altamente probabile.



Il ripensamento è probabile perche non c'e niente di certo nella vita a parte la morte...altamente improbabile no dai a questo punto.
So a che gioco stai giocando ...anch io dentro di me continuo ad essere pessimista ma cerco di aprire gli occhi senza farmi prendere dall emozioni nel bene o nel male.
E' un po come chiedere di uscire alla ragazza che ti piace e magari non hai il coraggio sei sopraffatto dalle emozioni e non riesci a cogliere i segni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Il ripensamento è probabile perche non c'e niente di certo nella vita a parte la morto...altamente improbabile no dai.
> So a che gioco stai giocando ...anch io dentro di me continuo ad essere pessimista ma cerco di aprire gli occhi senza farmi prendere dall emozioni nel bene o nel male.


A che gioco sto giocando? Io ormai gioco a carte scoperte  Anche quando non sono sul forum, in cuor mio, ho già incassato il cambio di società, quindi se malauguratamente dovesse sfumare tutto, resterei davvero disarmato.


----------



## Giangy (23 Maggio 2016)

Bene bene, ottimo Emery, e Benatia, più qualche giovane straniero e Italiano. L'unica cosa che non mi convince è il rinnovo di Montolivo come senatore... ma potrei digerire se nel caso arrivano campioni (top player), per i giovani già in rosa basta che non sono i De Sciglio, o i Poli, va benissimo invece Calabria, Locatelli. Il progetto dei cinesi direi che è chiaro e fantastico, sembra un pò quello di Real Madrid e PSG come progetto, dove ci sono super top player, e giovani di buone speranze. Per la seconda ipotesi meglio non pensarci, non potrei mai vedere un Brocchi, o un Giampaolo in panchina la prossima stagione, con ancora il nano malefico con il suo progetto da quattro soldi ItalcessMilan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questa cosa di Gancikoff come suo ex studente mi suona strana. Ha 42 anni Gancikoff, Galatioto quanti anni ha? anche volendo almeno 30 anni doveva averli quando insegnava.



Oggi Galatioto ha 64 anni. Gancikoff 42. Si portano 22 anni.

Probabilmente Gancikoff ha preso il MBA alla Columbia (come da curriculum su Bloomberg) sui 30 anni, quindi quando Galatioto ne aveva 52. A quell'età penso si possa insegnare alla Columbia, no?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi io sono un po più scettico di voi. Voi dite che se anche i Cinesi comprino entro fine Giugno ci sia il tempo materiale per sostituire Galliani e far fare il mercato a qualcun'altro? Io dico che anche se ci fosse l'acquisto un altro anno di purgatorio ci spetta lo stesso.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

Io sono pessimista di natura però:

se si è deciso a cedere già entrambe le parti lo sapranno e secondo me ci saranno dirigenti cinesi che stanno conducendo la trattativa con l'analisi dei costi, bilancio ecc. e ci saranno altri dirigenti cinesi che si staranno già muovendo per il mercato


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono un po più scettico di voi. Voi dite che se anche i Cinesi comprino entro fine Giugno ci sia il tempo materiale per sostituire Galliani e far fare il mercato a qualcun'altro? Io dico che anche se ci fosse l'acquisto un altro anno di purgatorio ci spetta lo stesso.



Magari stanno già programmando nel frattempo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Io già se arrivano i cinesi sarei molto ma molto felice, figuriamoci se prendono Emerry e co .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Magari stanno già programmando nel frattempo.



Possibile. Ma io più che altro penso che è estremamente difficile che una cordata di imprenditori si metta a lavorare gratis (senza penali) senza avere la certezza di ottenere qualcosa dopo.

Analisi dei bilanci , due diligence e tutti i lavori che stanno dietro ad una operazione di questo genere comportano ore/uomo di lavoro che comunque loro devono pagare. Io penso che o le parti sono molto vicine , ovvero Galioto ha già strappato la parola di Berlusconi oppure sono molto più lontane di quello che crediamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Possibile. Ma io più che altro penso che è estremamente difficile che una cordata di imprenditori si metta a lavorare gratis (senza penali) senza avere la certezza di ottenere qualcosa dopo.
> 
> Analisi dei bilanci , due diligence e tutti i lavori che stanno dietro ad una operazione di questo genere comportano ore/uomo di lavoro che comunque loro devono pagare. Io penso che o le parti sono molto vicine , ovvero Galioto ha già strappato la parola di Berlusconi oppure sono molto più lontane di quello che crediamo.



Sai che gli costa...per loro sarebbe peggio trovarsi disorientati già a Luglio, col rischio di buttare una stagione e tanti (adesso sì) soldi.

Poi non è detto che li debbano pagare, semplicemente i dirigenti che prenderanno lo stipendio da luglio anticipano di un po' il lavoro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono un po più scettico di voi. Voi dite che se anche i Cinesi comprino entro fine Giugno ci sia il tempo materiale per sostituire Galliani e far fare il mercato a qualcun'altro? Io dico che anche se ci fosse l'acquisto un altro anno di purgatorio ci spetta lo stesso.



Lo escluderei, a parte che ritengo che questa non sia un'operazione nata dalla mattina alla sera, e penso che degli abboccamenti ci sono già stati su obiettivi ritenuti interessanti,

ma anche se la piena operatività i cinesi l'ottenessero verso metà luglio, magari non avrebbero il tempo per fiondarsi sulle primissime scelte, ma con i soldi in tasca e ancora un mese e mezzo di mercato a disposizione, potrebbero sempre avvalersi degli esuberi che inevitabilmente le top europee avranno, magari anche con prezzi di saldo,
un po com'è avvenuto l'anno scorso con gente come Jovetic e Quadrado.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Peccato per la parte su Montolivo. I senatori dell' AC Giannino dovrebbero essere i primi ad essere liquidati.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia speriamo. Sono 3 settimane di agonia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2016)

Gambe in spalla, e via verso il closing!

Alè Milan!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma voglio i diritti !!!



Gancikoff ci legge 


Oppure ci legge Campopiano ahahahah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gancikoff ci legge
> 
> 
> Oppure ci legge Campopiano ahahahah



Oppure peggio ancora si maschera dietro qualche utente....


Capisc ammeeeee!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Oppure peggio ancora si maschera dietro qualche utente....
> Capisc ammeeeee!!!


Shhhh


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Calma e gesso ragazzi. E' ancora lunga prima della fine.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gancikoff ci legge
> 
> 
> Oppure ci legge Campopiano ahahahah



Campopiano ci legge, lo ha confermato.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2016)

Comunque nell'articolo si parla di chiusura entro il 15 giugno o settimana in più piuttosto. Ci tocca pregare per un altro mesetto.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo Pellegatti, i cinesi hanno rimandato l'arrivo a Milano. Non saranno in Italia questo fine settimana. L'incontro con Berlusconi è rimandato ma la trattativa prosegue.*


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti, i cinesi hanno rimandato l'arrivo a Milano. Non saranno in Italia questo fine settimana. L'incontro con Berlusconi è rimandato ma la trattativa prosegue.*



Meno male che lo dice Pellegatti.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti, i cinesi hanno rimandato l'arrivo a Milano. Non saranno in Italia questo fine settimana. L'incontro con Berlusconi è rimandato ma la trattativa prosegue.*



Non doveva arrivare Galatioto con Gancikoff?


----------



## FK87 (23 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Campopiano non ha mai parlato di cinesi in arrivo a Milano, ma che la cordata di paleserà entro e non oltre il 28 di maggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti, i cinesi hanno rimandato l'arrivo a Milano. Non saranno in Italia questo fine settimana. L'incontro con Berlusconi è rimandato ma la trattativa prosegue.*


Ma non possiamo evitare gli aggiornamento di Skincats?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "i cinesi non arrivano già nel week end, problemi logistici e organizzativi. Colloquio quindi rimandato (Campopiano invece sostiene che nel fine settimana arriverà soltanto Galatioto che come da accordi svelerà la lista a Berlusconi, ndr). La trattativa comunque prosegue e viene gestita da Gancikoff, referente per i cinesi. Da quanto mi risulta non trova riscontri il nome di Robin Li. Il presidente continua a visionare documenti e vuole lasciare soltanto in ottime mani."*



Quotate!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.


Addirittura è già stata sondata la disponibilità di Emery? Praticamente oscilliamo tra Emery e Giampaolo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Addirittura è già stata sondata la disponibilità di Emery? Praticamente oscilliamo tra Emery e Giampaolo



La vita o la morte. Il giorno o la notte. Rinascere o morire definitivamente. Signore e signori: iniziamo a pregare in cinese


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2016)

Se non erro... Unay si è dimostrato molto ma molto disponibile alla nostra serie A


----------



## Schism75 (23 Maggio 2016)

Ibra. É il nome per tornare a vincere subito e gettare le fondamenta per un futuro radioso,


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ibra. É il nome per tornare a vincere subito e gettare le fondamenta per un futuro radioso,



E' fatta con lo United.


----------



## Victorss (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



Sarebbe tutto fantastico, ma io finché non vedo le firme non mi fascio la testa. Stavolta non mi fregano, me l hanno già fatta stappare una volta la bottiglia per niente.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è ancora niente di ufficiale per Ibra, e poi la storia del piano per farlo diventare vice allenatore è molto lol.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non possiamo evitare gli aggiornamento di Skincats?


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Maggio 2016)

Non ci resta che aspettare. Le settimane più lunghe della nostra vita, siamo al bivio definitivo


----------



## zico (23 Maggio 2016)

Tutto inutile alla fine berlusca non cedera' , ci troveremo il Gallo con la coppia pavoletti -matri...........


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi vattene!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti, i cinesi hanno rimandato l'arrivo a Milano. Non saranno in Italia questo fine settimana. L'incontro con Berlusconi è rimandato ma la trattativa prosegue.*



Non sarà una settimana a cambiare le cose ma resta il fatto che prima arrivano meglio è.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.



l'anno scorso di sti tempi si parlava di ancelotti, kondogbia e Jackson Martinez. 

non dico niente e faccio gli scongiuri, non voglio illudermi.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso di sti tempi si parlava di ancelotti, kondogbia e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> non dico niente e faccio gli scongiuri, non voglio illudermi.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

*Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



Secondo a MC si riuniscono e pregano affinchè la seconda ipotesi diventi realtà.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*


Da come scritto percepisco una specie di vendita sicura .. O sembra solo a me ? Cioè anche loro si sono arresi ormai? Parlano che anche dovesse rimanere brocchi rimarrebbe la gestione a Berlusconi, ma come detto per quei 2/3 anni, prima di cedere completamente anche se a me pare veramente improbabile.. Però almeno comunque hanno fatto capire che la cessione avverà, si sono arresi anche loro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



Non ho capito in tutti i nomi citati che centra Antonelli mah, Mexes,Alex, Balotelli e Boateng sono a fine contratto, Menez andrà via sicuro , Antonelli come riserva ci può stare tranquillamente.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.



ho grande rispetto per Campopiano per quanto fatto fin'ora, ma questa di Emery e Benatia sembra tanto una sparata di calciomercato per fare notizia in una giornata in cui di notizie non ce n'è. Mi sembra impossibile che in questa fase della trattativa possano essere veritiere notizie sdi questo tipo.

fa rabbrividere poi leggere dell'ipotesi in cui la trattativa dovesse fallire.....


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Da come scritto percepisco una specie di vendita sicura .. O sembra solo a me ? Cioè anche loro si sono arresi ormai? Parlano che anche dovesse rimanere brocchi rimarrebbe la gestione a Berlusconi, ma come detto per quei 2/3 anni, prima di cedere completamente anche se a me pare veramente improbabile.. Però almeno comunque hanno fatto capire che la cessione avverà, si sono arresi anche loro?



O forse anche loro si stanno allineando alla nuova proprietà?? mi riferisco alla notizia uscita oggi sulla vendita di MP Silva


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissimo aggiornamento di Campopiano che ci svela altri importanti retroscena riguardanti la cessione del Milan. I cinesi hanno le idee chiarissime e stanno procedendo a grandi passi verso l'acquisto del club rossonero. Il consorzio ha in progetto un rinnovamento tecnico molto ambizioso ed a tal proposito *sono stati già individuati i due nomi da cui ripartire*. Di chi si parla? Tenetevi forte: in panchina *Unai Emery*, autentico guru del Siviglia, vincitore delle ultime tre Europa League. *Questo nome sarebbe gradito anche a Fininvest e la sua disponibilità è stata già sondata*. In campo, invece, il primo obiettivo è *Benatia*, difensore marocchino in uscita dal Bayern Monaco. *L'obiettivo dei cinesi infatti è affiancare ai giovani talenti anche dei campioni e Benatia sarebbe un profilo perfetto*: la sua valutazione di 20M non è un problema.
> 
> Ma veniamo alla cessione societaria: da quello che risulta a Campopiano i cinesi non vogliono affatto cacciare Berlusconi (http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-i-cinesi-mi-vogliono-cacciare-e-io-vt36938.html) ma lasciarlo presidente onorario fino a quando non avranno il 100%. Non sono previste altre formule. *Ma nel momento in cui Silvio verrà esautorato sarà fatto con solidi argomenti*: rivalutazione del marchio Milan in giro per il mondo, nuovo asset dirigenziale, acquisto di calciatori di caratura internazionale, conferma dei giovani più talentuosi e di qualche senatore della squadra attuale (vedi rinnovo triennale di Montolovio già fatto) e basi per la costruzione di uno stadio di proprietà. *Qualora, invece, la trattativa dovesse clamorosamente fallire anche Berlusconi ha già le idee chiare, infatti Galliani ha bloccato Giampaolo e Montella, che aspettano di sapere come finirà la storia della cessione*.
> 
> *Infine, un'ultima chicca: ricordate l'ex studente del quale si serviva Galatioto come contatto a Milano? Ebbene, è proprio Nicholas Gancikoff che infatti ha un MBA alla Columbia, università dove Galatioto ha insegnato*. Inoltre giungono *conferme sulla presenza di Robin Li*. Insomma tutti i pezzi del puzzle rossonero lentamente si iniziano ad incastrare.


Gancikoff significa Galatioto dentro il Milan, nella posizione ideale, quella di CEO attraverso il suo allievo. Programmare lo sviluppo del fatturato attraverso le leve del marchio commerciale sui mercati emergenti e dello stadio proprietario sono aspetti su cui Galatioto per il primo, e Gancikoff per il secondo, sono marchi di provata qualità. Galatioto è una specie di portafortuna, nei club dove si è occupato di M&A ha fatto spesso post-produzione per lo sviluppo, con risultati, sportivi e commerciali strepitosi. A San Francisco lo idolatrano, manco fosse la donna che ha messo al mondo Steph Curry...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



E allora, se in settimana Silvio rimane "stupefatto" della composizione dell'intera cordata... cosa aspettiamo? Facciamola mettere sta firmetta a Emery che piace sia ai vecchi che nuovi proprietari


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E allora, se in settimana Silvio rimane "stupefatto" della composizione dell'intera cordata... cosa aspettiamo? Facciamola mettere sta firmetta a Emery che piace sia ai vecchi che nuovi proprietari



Narrano le voci di dentro che Silvio l'anno scorso abbia veramente accarezzato l'idea di prendere Emery, convinto da Sacchi, dai suoi metodi di lavoro, dalla sua grande competenza tattica, dallo spirito vincente, fermato solo dal fatto che non fosse, nonostante tutto, un nome "forte" per lanciare il nuovo Milan. C'è voluta la terza Europa League vinta consecutivamente per fargli cambiare idea su questo, ma il suo ingaggio ora sarà a firma cinese. Le sfortune della vita.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2016)

A Milan Channel non sanno nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2016)

*Laudisa conferma su Periscope: malgrado la boutade "vogliono cacciarmi", se Silvio alla fine venderà rimarrà presidente onorario.*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Maggio 2016)

zico ha scritto:


> Tutto inutile alla fine berlusca non cedera' , ci troveremo il Gallo con la coppia pavoletti -matri...........



Scherzi?
Ora arrivano "I cinesi" con 1 miliardo di euro!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2016)

Romagnoli Benatia


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*


Quindi anche Milan Channel getta la spugna? Ero rimasto a deliri di Suma "non esiste nessun cinese!!!1"


----------



## DannySa (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



In un mondo migliore a quest'ora come direttore del canale ci sarebbe il compianto Lippi.
Suma sarebbe ospite (di rado) a top calcio 24 e nulla più.
Il Milan sarebbe in mano ai cinesi.
Galliani sarebbe a Tozeur.
Tutto ciò che passa per Milan Channel lo prendo come qualcosa di velenoso e quindi non mi fido.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa conferma su Periscope: malgrado la boutade "vogliono cacciarmi", se Silvio alla fine venderà rimarrà presidente onorario.*



Ma è ovvio...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Scherzi?
> Ora arrivano "I cinesi" con 1 miliardo di euro!



Tutto un teatrino nonostante Galatioto?


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



Fosse vero sarebbe fantastico ma purtroppo Campopiano ha ripetuto più volte che il mercato è bloccato.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2016)

antonelli va tenuto...è il terzino migliore che abbiamo...lo terrei anche con i cinesi figuriamoci con berlusconi


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2016)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: fino al 15 giugno ogni operazione dev'essere condivisa con il consorzio cinese. Anche la rescissione di Sinisa ha dovuto avere il lasciapassare cinese. Questo vuol dire che il mercato NON è bloccato. Quindi anche il tecnico potrebbe essere scelto prima del 15 giugno... se invece dovesse rimanere Brocchi, allora sarebbe certo che la gestione sportiva verrebbe lasciata a Berlusconi. E sarebbe difficile la permanenza di alcuni giocatori come Alex, Mexes, Antonelli, Balotelli, Menez e Boateng. Si ripartirebbe da 2 giocatori di qualità e 5/6 giovani.*



non capisco perché mischiare il buon luca antonelli con certa feccia, poraccio non se lo merita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



È un sogno non svegliatemi


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



E furio fedele continua invece imperterrito con il suo slogan che silvio non vende. Mamma mia. Questo è senza vergogna.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



100% subito. Via Berlusconi, via Galliani. Un sogno ad occhi aperti.

Preghiamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



bene. 
anche se lo dovessero fare presidente onorario cmq non cambia molto, è un ruolo di facciata, ma alla fine non conterebbe una mazza, tipo moratti. 
meglio se ne vada definitivamente però. 

cmq resta l'altro ENORME problema: galliani.


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*




Speriamo speriamo speriamo!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



Mi sento male


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Maggio 2016)

Nano da giardino se non vendi è finita....


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 100% subito. Via Berlusconi, via Galliani. Un sogno ad occhi aperti.
> 
> Preghiamo.



Potrebbe anche essere una strategia dei cinesi per addolcire la pillola:

-volontà di Berlusconi: mantenere la presidenza.

-volontà dei cinesi: rimuovere Berlusconi dal Milan.

Punto d'incontro: presidenza onoraria.


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



Mamma mia sarebbe bellissimo, non svegliatemi.
Ieri Campopiano non diceva che in realtà Silvio sarebbe rimasto comunque presidente onorario o qualcosa di simile?
Chissà magari si è convinto e lascia da subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È un sogno non svegliatemi



Ma che sogno, questo non venderà mai a queste condizioni.

Certo che un contentino possono anche darglielo maledizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi: conferme dalla Cina, Berlusconi non resterà.*



Incrocio tutto, sogno bagnato



Mi piacerebbe sapere chi firma l'articolo però


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che sogno, questo non venderà mai a queste condizioni.
> 
> Certo che un contentino possono anche darglielo maledizione.


Oramai il nano non decide più nulla , i giochi sono troppo grossi che vanno anche oltre la sua eventuale decisione ... Qui c'è Fininvest che se non vende e incassa va all aria nel giordano qualche anno .


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E furio fedele continua invece imperterrito con il suo slogan che silvio non vende. Mamma mia. Questo è senza vergogna.



Non lo sopporto più Furio Fedele, mi fa salire il nazismo con ogni sua dichiarazione


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Ho appena sentito che i nomi sono Robin Li, Eric Xu, Hui Ka Yan e He Xiangjian...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito che i nomi sono Robin Li, Eric Xu, Hui Ka Yan e He Xiangjian...



Fonte?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Fonte?



CCTV hanno parlato un po' del Milan e menzionato quelli nomi.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito che i nomi sono Robin Li, Eric Xu, Hui Ka Yan e He Xiangjian...



Robin Li è Baidu e Hanergy, Hui Ka Yan (Xu Jiayin) è presidente di Evergrande Real Estate Group, He Xiangjian è il patron di Midea, azienda leader in Cina nel settore degli elettrodomestici, di Eric Xu occorrerebbe sapere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore con Robin Li di Baidu ed attuale presidente di Yifang, società di investimento in capitale di rischio ed attività immobiliari, oppure di Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu, autentico vezzo di questi imprenditori che girano molto negli ambienti di Wall Street. Molto più probabile il primo, da sempre molto vicino a Robin Li, un autentico specialista di crowdfunding in precedenti attività di raccolta del risparmio per investimenti di rischio. Comunque sia, grandissimi nomi, ognuno di loro potrebbe agevolmente acquistare il Milan da solo. CCTV (China Central Television) è la televisione di Stato cinese, sotto controllo diretto del Partito Comunista, vista da centinaia di milioni di persone: non farebbe quei nomi alla leggera, se non fossero veri. Notizia al limite della certezza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

*News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).

CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi. 
Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (24 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tutto un teatrino nonostante Galatioto?



Lui farà il suo lavoro, qualche offerta l'avrà pure presentata, ma nessuno butta i soldi in questo modo, tantomeno gente che ricca ci è diventata partendo dal basso.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Lui farà il suo lavoro, qualche offerta l'avrà pure presentata, ma nessuno butta i soldi in questo modo, tantomeno gente che ricca ci è diventata partendo dal basso.



scusa, ma in cosa consiste il buttare i soldi? investire nel calcio non è buttare soldi, lo diventa se ti comporti come il nostro presidente. Ma negli anni d'oro, il milan ha dato a quel nano schifoso la visibilità ed il potere che altrimenti si sarebbe sognato, e tutto sommato con una cifra irrisoria rispetto a quello che ci ha guadagnato. I soldi nel milan non sono altro che una forma di pubblicità, che colpisce il consumatore in maniera molto più netta di quella che passa nei vari media. Io non ci vedo nessun buttare i soldi, semmai ci vedo un tentativo di creare un cuscinetto di salvataggio dell'economia cinese, al fine di espandersi e diversificarsi in ogni settore prima che la Cina subisca un'inevitabile recessione economica.


----------



## TheZio (24 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Robin Li è Baidu e Hanergy, Hui Ka Yan (Xu Jiayin) è presidente di Evergrande Real Estate Group, He Xiangjian è il patron di Midea, azienda leader in Cina nel settore degli elettrodomestici, di Eric Xu occorrerebbe sapere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore con Robin Li di Baidu ed attuale presidente di Yifang, società di investimento in capitale di rischio ed attività immobiliari, oppure di Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu, autentico vezzo di questi imprenditori che girano molto negli ambienti di Wall Street. Molto più probabile il primo, da sempre molto vicino a Robin Li, un autentico specialista di crowdfunding in precedenti attività di raccolta del risparmio per investimenti di rischio. Comunque sia, grandissimi nomi, ognuno di loro potrebbe agevolmente acquistare il Milan da solo. CCTV (China Central Television) è la televisione di Stato cinese, sotto controllo diretto del Partito Comunista, vista da centinaia di milioni di persone: non farebbe quei nomi alla leggera, se non fossero veri. Notizia al limite della certezza.



  mamma mia quanti denari 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



Sulle parole del cagnolino ebete rimaniamo calmi: sarà una settimana pienissima di alti e bassi!
#FinoAlleFirme


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> scusa, ma in cosa consiste il buttare i soldi? investire nel calcio non è buttare soldi, lo diventa se ti comporti come il nostro presidente. Ma negli anni d'oro, il milan ha dato a quel nano schifoso la visibilità ed il potere che altrimenti si sarebbe sognato, e tutto sommato con una cifra irrisoria rispetto a quello che ci ha guadagnato. I soldi nel milan non sono altro che una forma di pubblicità, che colpisce il consumatore in maniera molto più netta di quella che passa nei vari media. Io non ci vedo nessun buttare i soldi, semmai ci vedo un tentativo di creare un cuscinetto di salvataggio dell'economia cinese, al fine di espandersi e diversificarsi in ogni settore prima che la Cina subisca un'inevitabile recessione economica.




Esatto !!!!


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Campopiano, però questi ancora devono firmare un preliminare e già parlano di obiettivi di mercato?? mi pare difficile onestamente.



anche a me pare difficile che non l'abbiano già firmato


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



Qui si rischia davvero di diventare la squadra più ricca del pianeta

Altro che sceicchi


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E furio fedele continua invece imperterrito con il suo slogan che silvio non vende. Mamma mia. Questo è senza vergogna.



SI sta garantendo un futuro, in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



La tv di stato cinese...se non è fonte autorevole questa...praticamente sommando i patrimoni della cordata arriviamo a 31 Mld di euro....dai che riusciamo a prendere Pavoloso!!!
P.s. questi fanno lo stadio nuovo in una notte


----------



## The P (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> *



Ragazzi che cordata! Ci manca solo Jack Ma, che però è il primo nome uscito e quello che è stato definito il "regista" dell'operazione. Se ci fosse anche lui non ce ne sarebbe per nessuno. Chi sà come si divideranno le quote.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che cordata! Ci manca solo Jack Ma, che però è il primo nome uscito e quello che è stato definito il "regista" dell'operazione. Se ci fosse anche lui non ce ne sarebbe per nessuno. Chi sà come si divideranno le quote.



Per me c'è anche lui...me lo sento.
La battuta ''il Milan è a Milano?'' è troppo strana per uno che già sta nel mondo del calcio...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi vorrebbe restare al timone per altri tre anni con pieni poteri, con le finanze dei cinesi. Questo è privo di logica, solo nella galassia berlusconiana possono essere concepite certe idee. E' come se vendessi la mia auto e chiedessi al mio acquirente di poterla usare a sue spese per tre anni. Ovviamente non troverei alcuna persona interessata all'acquisto dell'auto a queste condizioni. Il problema della cessione del Milan sta tutto nella volubilità dell'attuale proprietario e nella reiterata mutevolezza delle condizioni di vendita. Berlusconi si metta il cuore in pace: un giorno dovrà vendere e il Milan continuerà a esistere anche senza di lui. E quando ciò accadrà tornerò a seguire la mia squadra del cuore con una passione è una nuova linfa ritrovate. Indipendentemente dalla categoria in cui dovremo giocare.


----------



## Black (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



per quanto riguarda i nomi della cordata.... penso già alle prossime sessioni di mercato.... ma dobbiamo avere pazienza ed attendere!

per quanto riguarda Fedele fa veramente vomitare! oltre a quello che avete postato qua dove cerca di far credere che Silvio sia combattuto perchè non vuole farsi da parte con i soldi degli altri, il cagnolino Fedele ha scritto delle strategie future di mercato, dove secondo lui se resta Silvio gentaglia come Balo, Menez, Boateng e Mexes verrebbero cacciati. Come a farci credere che a Silvio interessa fare pulizia (e i cinesi no?). Ma il contratto a questi chi gliel'ha fatto? Jack Ma??


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (24 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> scusa, ma in cosa consiste il buttare i soldi? investire nel calcio non è buttare soldi, lo diventa se ti comporti come il nostro presidente. Ma negli anni d'oro, il milan ha dato a quel nano schifoso la visibilità ed il potere che altrimenti si sarebbe sognato, e tutto sommato con una cifra irrisoria rispetto a quello che ci ha guadagnato. I soldi nel milan non sono altro che una forma di pubblicità, che colpisce il consumatore in maniera molto più netta di quella che passa nei vari media. Io non ci vedo nessun buttare i soldi, semmai ci vedo un tentativo di creare un cuscinetto di salvataggio dell'economia cinese, al fine di espandersi e diversificarsi in ogni settore prima che la Cina subisca un'inevitabile recessione economica.



Un miliardo di euro, per acquistare il Milan, è buttare i soldi.
Se si fosse presentato qualcuno con un miliardo di euro Berlusconi il milan lo avrebbe venduto pure 20 anni fa, figuriamoci oggi.
Le cose per me, come descritte fino ad ora, non hanno senso, soprattutto i pseudogiornalisti che sparano cifre e nomi.

Tutto il resto del discorso che hai fatto ci può stare, ma resta il fatto che il prezzo iniziale è messò lì per non vendere.
Se non cala quello, inutile pensare che arrivi qualcuno che per generosità te li regali.


----------



## mrsmit (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



Dai, dai, dai, che anche i nomi stanno spuntando, la bottiglia è in fresco e non vedo l'ora di stapparla.
Riguardo a fedele, non capisco come faccia a scrivere certe boiate, io non le scriverei nemmeno sotto tortura quelle cavolate, io arrivo, compro il milan ti pago quanto stabilito e lascio comandare te e anzi ti do anche i soldi per fare il mercato..... è assurdo anche solo pensarla una cosa del genere.


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vorrebbe restare al timone per altri tre anni con pieni poteri, con le finanze dei cinesi. Questo è privo di logica, solo nella galassia berlusconiana possono essere concepite certe idee. E' come se vendessi la mia auto e chiedessi al mio acquirente di poterla usare a sue spese per tre anni. Ovviamente non troverei alcuna persona interessata all'acquisto dell'auto a queste condizioni. Il problema della cessione del Milan sta tutto nella volubilità dell'attuale proprietario e nella reiterata mutevolezza delle condizioni di vendita. Berlusconi si metta il cuore in pace: un giorno dovrà vendere e il Milan continuerà a esistere anche senza di lui. E quando ciò accadrà tornerò a seguire la mia squadra del cuore con una passione è una nuova linfa ritrovate. Indipendentemente dalla categoria in cui dovremo giocare.



Vorrebbe vendere il Milan in nuda proprietà


----------



## 666psycho (24 Maggio 2016)

finché non vedo, non credo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by Chrissonero puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



*GdS (Olivero): sono passate due settimane dalla concessione dell'esclusiva ma non sono stati fatti passi in avanti concreti. Ciò non significa che non si stia continuando a lavorare, l'operazione infatti è complessa ma l'ottimismo non è svanito. La futura posizione di Silvio non è in discussione, vendendo la maggioranza non può che rimanere presidente onorario o magari avere una poltrona nel CDA. 
Intanto Berlusconi pretende di sapere la composizione della cordata per essere sicuro di lasciare in buone mani. Sul mercato bloccato, in realtà Fininvest può fare ciò che vuole, basta che avvisi i cinesi. Quindi Silvio può anche prendere un nuovo mister, ma poi i cinesi potranno subito dopo cambiarlo. 

CorSera (Ravelli): nessun problema sul futuro ruolo di Silvio. Questo tema, quindi, non pare sul tavolo: i cinesi hanno già accettato di lasciargli la carica di presidente onorario per i prossimi due anni, mentre è escluso che possa averne di più operative una volta che la vendita del 70% del club si dovesse concretizzare. Altri sono gli approfondimenti che continuano tra i vertici di Fininvest e i rappresentanti dei cinesi: riguardano le garanzie e le rassicurazioni sull’identità dei partecipanti alla cordata, da effettuare entro la fine del mese. Arrivano altre conferme sulla presenza di Evergrande. Intanto l'esclusiva potrebbe subire un piccolo slittamento di 5 giorni.*


----------



## koti (24 Maggio 2016)

Fedele mi fa vomitare


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

e dai i nomi fatti della cordata sono personcine povere  ... 

uno da solo fa il fatturato di tutta la Saras dei Moratti ahahah e l'altro della Fininvest ...


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Un miliardo di euro, per acquistare il Milan, è buttare i soldi.
> Se si fosse presentato qualcuno con un miliardo di euro Berlusconi il milan lo avrebbe venduto pure 20 anni fa, figuriamoci oggi.
> Le cose per me, come descritte fino ad ora, non hanno senso, soprattutto i pseudogiornalisti che sparano cifre e nomi.
> 
> ...



Ma veramente quasi tutti danno l'ogferta di 750 milioni compreso i debiti, che è poi più o meno anche l'ultima valutazione di Forbes se non erro. Inoltre non è solo uno l'acquirente, ma è un consorzio, quindi la spesa è suddivisa dai componenti della cordata. Inoltre Galatioto non perderebbe tempo per fare una trattativa già segnata dalla non buona conclusione. Questo non vuol dire che han già venduto il milan, ma che ci sono buona possibilità che ciò avvenga


----------



## Coripra (24 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe vendere il Milan in nuda proprietà



... riservando per sé l'usufrutto generale vitalizio... ???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma una domanda,
Berlusconi non ricopre un ruolo attivo all'interno del Milan da anni, perchè ora tutto d'un tratto
dovrebbe farlo in una società non più sua?


sono chiaramente tutte baggianate,

Berlusconi vuole semplicemente prendersi tutti gli eventuali meriti della nuova dirigenza,
dopo aver tranquillamente permesso, in questi anni, che tutto ciò che riguardasse il Milan venisse violentato.

Sciacallo!!!!


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2016)

Deve valutare chi c'è dietro l'offerta cit. ahahahahaahhahaah fanno ridere i giornalisti


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Occhio che il nano è capace di non vendere a chi potrebbe farci diventare grandi meglio di lui


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma una domanda,
> Berlusconi non ricopre un ruolo attivo all'interno del Milan da anni, perchè ora tutto d'un tratto
> dovrebbe farlo in una società non più sua?
> 
> ...



Bhe adesso anche se non formalmente, ma tutti sanno che alla fine prende lui le decisioni, vedi tutte le famose cene di arcore, e ovviamente lui vorrebbe che rimanesse tutto così. Credo comunque che siano già d'accordo che lui non abbia più un ruolo cosi centrale, altrimenti non saremmo neanche arrivati a questo punto, queste dichiarazioni sono, sempre per me, solo propaganda elettorale per far passare la vendita come suo sacrificio per il bene del milan.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

Fino ai ballottaggi non sapremo nulla..inutile continuare a torturarci...Berlusconi è fissato con ste elezioni non lascia nulla al caso e non vuole perdere nemmeno un voto..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2016)

Raga ma solo io non sono preoccupato per la cessione, ma solo per l'aspetto sportivo? Soprattutto considerando che Galliani sarà ancora qui (ALMENO un altro anno) a fare danni?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma solo io non sono preoccupato per la cessione, ma solo per l'aspetto sportivo? Soprattutto considerando che Galliani sarà ancora qui (ALMENO un altro anno) a fare danni?



Come fai ad esserne sicuro che il Gallo rimarrà?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> CorSport (Fedele Furio): la firma cartacea del quotidiano romano continua con la sua linea editoriale, diversa da quella di Campopiano. I cinesi sono molto irritati dopo l'ultima infelice uscita di Silvio ("vogliono cacciarmi"), per questo infatti hanno annullato la visita settimanale ed ora si andrebbe al muro contro muro. Insomma si è aperta una crepa profondissima nella trattativa. La notizia arriva direttamente da ambienti vicini a Fininvest (Berlusconi, ovviamente, ndr), che sta continuando comunque a lavorare per ottimizzare la trattativa. La mancata apparizione sembra sia dovuta ad un semplice rinvio, ma le cose paiono complicarsi.
> Appare evidente che Silvio non sia affascinato dall'ipotesi che si profila all'orizzonte, ossia quella di presidente onorario. Questo aspetto lo ha ferito, innervosito, e motivandolo ad andare avanti se sarà necessario con il suo ItalMilan. Da solo non avrebbe problemi, e potrebbe anche trovare altri soci. La frattura potrebbe ricomporsi solo se si trovasse un compromesso, ad oggi impossibile. In conclusione, pare proprio che la cessione sia passata da una strada in discesa, ad una faticosa salita.*



Lasciando perdere i deliri di Furio Fedele, che comunque mi spaventano e non poco (questo o sa veramente qualcosa oppure sta semplicemente leccando). 
Vedo che si dibatte su questo Eric Xu, bene tutto porta al cofondatore di Baidu. Io però vorrei riagganciarmi a quelle famose foto pubblicate un pò di tempo fa, vi ricordate che c'era un tizio che somigliava moltissimo al Eric Xu di Huawei?? e se non sbaglio proprio per questo motivo si pensò che era solo una questione commerciale. E se invece ci avessero beccato con quelle foto?? Chissà


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere i deliri di Furio Fedele, che comunque mi spaventano e non poco (questo o sa veramente qualcosa oppure sta semplicemente leccando).
> Vedo che si dibatte su questo Eric Xu, bene tutto porta al cofondatore di Baidu. Io però vorrei riagganciarmi a quelle famose foto pubblicate un pò di tempo fa, vi ricordate che c'era un tizio che somigliava moltissimo al Eric Xu di Huawei?? e se non sbaglio proprio per questo motivo si pensò che era solo una questione commerciale. E se invece ci avessero beccato con quelle foto?? Chissà



No quel tipo secondo alcuni era un altro tizio di Huawei... Eric Xu è questo qua e non somiglia per niente a quel cinese beccato nell'incontro con Silvio:


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No quel tipo secondo alcuni era un altro tizio di Huawei... Eric Xu è questo qua e non somiglia per niente a quel cinese beccato nell'incontro con Silvio:



E se era un rappresentante di Huawei?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E se era un rappresentante di Huawei?



Tutto può essere ma ora stiamo fantasticando un bel po'...  questo Eric Xu può essere sia quello di Baidu per la presenza di Robin Li, che questo di Huawei per la presenza di questa azienda tra i nostri sponsor. Francamente non saprei per chi propendere.


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere ma ora stiamo fantasticando un bel po'...  questo Eric Xu può essere sia quello di Baidu per la presenza di Robin Li, che questo di Huawei per la presenza di questa azienda tra i nostri sponsor. Francamente non saprei per chi propendere.



bhe direi che comunque si cade bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2016)

Comprendo che esiste la libertà di stampa, ma non comprendo la linea editoriale del Corriere dello Sport che ha avuto grandi scoop in esclusiva quasi mondiale da Campopiano ma insiste nel riportare le notizie di Fedele che vanno in direzione opposta. Per i lettori del giornale meno profondi rispetto a noi, questo è confusionario.
Non dico che dovrebbero licenziare o cacciare Fedele, ma il direttore dovrebbe assegnargli altri servizi, e lasciare la questione cessione a Campopiano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comprendo che esiste la libertà di stampa, ma non comprendo la linea editoriale del Corriere dello Sport che ha avuto grandi scoop in esclusiva quasi mondiale da Campopiano ma insiste nel riportare le notizie di Fedele che vanno in direzione opposta. Per i lettori del giornale meno profondi rispetto a noi, questo è confusionario.
> Non dico che dovrebbero licenziare o cacciare Fedele, ma il direttore dovrebbe assegnargli altri servizi, e lasciare la questione cessione a Campopiano.



Sai benissimo che la politica influenza i giornali. Quindi capisci da te perché spesso in prima linea ci trovi certa gente, e nelle retrovie altra. Ma d'altra parte quanto a libertà di stampa siamo al 77° posto nel mondo...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai il nano non decide più nulla , i giochi sono troppo grossi che vanno anche oltre la sua eventuale decisione ... Qui c'è Fininvest che se non vende e incassa va all aria nel giordano qualche anno .



Speriamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

*Anche TuttoSport conferma le parole di Pellegatti sul mancato faccia a faccia di questo fine settimana dei rappresentanti della cordata con Fininvest. L'incontro è slittato a Giugno. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Anche TuttoSport conferma le parole di Pellegatti sul mancato faccia a faccia di questo fine settimana dei rappresentanti della cordata con Fininvest. L'incontro è slittato a Giugno. *



Campopiano ha già specificato che comunque entro fine mese Fininvest saprà la composizione dell'intera cordata (Galatioto scenderà lo stesso a Milano in questo week end). E pure il Corriere della Sera oggi ne conveniva. Il fatto che si sia rimandato il faccia a faccia non è un problema, l'importante è conoscersi con nomi e cognomi. Poi magari Silvio vorrà vendere pure a bella gente, chissà... ma in questo caso sarà durissima, i cinesi sono brutti come la fame


----------

